# Anyone interested in this? Shampoo Plus



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Meguiar's Shampoo Plus lubricating formula and luxurious foam team up to gently clean and condition even the most delicate clear coat surface without scratching. Its biodegradable conditioning formula deepens gloss, boosts shine and leaves a highly reflective, slick surface, making it the perfect choice for the ultimate car wash. Dilution 128:1

We have had a few come in and they cost - £15.02

Let me know...


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Aswell as a wash it sounds like this could be the ideal clay lub.........would that be rite Johnny?

Bryan


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ sounds like a plan


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm interested but doubt if I could be ****d with the 128:1 ratio. I'd just tip it up and slop it in with the water.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Beeste said:


> I'm interested but doubt if I could be ****d with the 128:1 ratio. I'd just tip it up and slop it in with the water.


It's 96.89ml per 12.5 litre builders bucket - simple! Or, if you have one, three to four pumps of a syphon type dispenser.

Ben


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Meguiar's Shampoo Plus lubricating formula and luxurious foam team up to gently clean and condition even the most delicate clear coat surface without scratching. Its biodegradable conditioning formula deepens gloss, boosts shine and leaves a highly reflective, slick surface, making it the perfect choice for the ultimate car wash. Dilution 128:1
> 
> We have had a few come in and they cost - £15.02
> 
> Let me know...


How much is P&P??


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

same question as above?
will be ordering some when i order my wheel brightner on thu!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

tis good stuff, i got a sample of it


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok. Having a nightmare with Meguiars at the moment with them moving.... So i think we have about 3 bottles of Wheel Brightner and when they are gone we wont have anymore until the second week of March! 

You will start to notice items being "unavailable" on the site as we dont want to take orders that we are going to be unable to supply for a couple of weeks!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

what else did you get johnny


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Have you got website problems at the mo Johnny as i cant get the online ordering to work?

Alex:thumb:


----------



## Jack_is_Back (Nov 11, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Ok. Having a nightmare with Meguiars at the moment with them moving.... So i think we have about 3 bottles of Wheel Brightner and when they are gone we wont have anymore until the second week of March!
> 
> You will start to notice items being "unavailable" on the site as we dont want to take orders that we are going to be unable to supply for a couple of weeks!!


Can I place an order for some wheel brightner + a few other bits?

I'm happy to wait for the stock as I'm in no real hurry, but would prefer to get on the waiting list rather than having to keep checking in. Unless I can have one of the 3...

Cheers


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah, they mentioned that its going to be absolute hell for the first few weeks of March while they are getting settled within their new premises. From what I can recall they are quite worried as in their books the 'Show Season' starts in March. They also mention that nothing will be available until at least the 1st of March.

Mark


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Razor said:


> Yeah, they mentioned that its going to be absolute hell for the first few weeks of March while they are getting settled within their new premises. From what I can recall they are quite worried as in their books the 'Show Season' starts in March. They also mention that nothing will be available until at least the 1st of March.
> 
> Mark


Noooooo, i've already been waiting two weeks for some W'n'D backing pads from them


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

So Johnny - how many have you got of the shampoo and how much is p&p?
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

Anyone know how much P&P is on Wheel Brightener?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its a Fiver shipping on the big stuff whether you order one or ten

I have 4 or 6 of the shampoo, will have to check tomorrow and confirm.... 

Alex - As Razor says any thing that hasnt shipped to you by today you wont now get till the 1st week of March  With regards to ordering, have you ordered online before? What we tend to find if your having trouble is that security is set too high and your computer wont accept cookies (which it needs for the cart) If its not that then maybe the server was rebooting or something but the site is ok as my blackberry has been beeping with orders all night  If you cant get it to work, bell me and I will sort you out....

Jack - Yeh sure we will take the wheel brightner off of unavailable tomorrow, I will pm you first to warn ya and yeh sure order away!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

182_blue said:


> what else did you get johnny


Got some gallons of body solvent....

As well as bottles for:

Body Solvent 
Hyper Dressing 
Last Touch 
Wheel Brightner 
APC 
Glass Cleaner

Im sure I missed one too!!

More coming tomorrow as well  The warehouse hate me at the moment!!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnny please put one shampoo aside for me. Ta
Brian


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Consider it done  you gonna come and get it


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Now let's see. :speechles £15 + £5 = £20.00.

£15 + £30 petrol = £45.00 - Ummm. That's expensive shampoo! :lol: thanks for the invite but not this time Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

lol point taken.....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Right, 

Wheel brightener is available! 

We have had another order in, but still havent got all we ordered


----------



## Triple Trouble (Feb 20, 2006)

Johnny
I'll have some wheel brightener, some Megs glass cleaner concentrate, a glass cleaner bottle and I'm looking for some sort of pressurised bottle with spray head for the wheel brightener. Got anything?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We dont carry anything at the moment, but I use one of the hoselock sprayers you can pick up in homebase/B&Q for about a tenner.....

Its a red one that I use.


----------



## Jack_is_Back (Nov 11, 2005)

Wheel brightener (+ other bits) order placed. Thanks Johnny :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Jack, should be despatched in the morning and the warehouse will have it picked up at lunchtime.... you should see it showing despatched by mid morning...


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

How does the shampoo plus compare with Hyper wash?


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Check this link http://www.meguiars.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2417


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

So I take it the hyper wash is better???


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I've got a sample of Hyper wash just now and I really like it. Its mega think and the dilution is 400:1 so you don't need alot in your bucket. Its £22 + p&p though!! 

I'm looking for something thats a good clay lube as well as a good shampoo. Is the shampoo-plus up to the job?


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Hyper Wash is great as a clay lube as well. Remember, that whilst the Hyper Wash is more expensive than the Shampoo Plus, you need about three times as much Shampoo Plus than you do Hyper Wash to get to Meguiar's recommended dilution. I worked this out the other day, and based on a 12.5 litre bucket at the correct dilution (excluding P&P):

*Hyper Wash (£22.38/gallon - 400:1):*
31.17ml/bucket
121.3 buckets/gallon
18.5p/bucket

*Shampoo Plus (£15.02/gallon - 128:1):*
96.89ml/bucket
39.0 buckets/gallon
38.5p/bucket

I like Hyper Wash so much that I'm unlikely to even try Shampoo Plus, expecially considering the cost/bucket differential.

Ben


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Thats spot on Ben!!!:thumb: 

The Hyper wash is good. I liken the thickness to hair gel!! I find I have to put some water in the bucket and foam it up with my hand before I can fill the bucket right up cause its so thick.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

EDIT - I originally mucked up the price per bucket - have ammended it now.

Ben


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

It was the buckets per gallon I liked!!

Hyper Wash (£22.38/gallon - 400:1):
31.17ml/bucket
*121.3* buckets/gallon
18.5p/bucket

Shampoo Plus (£15.02/gallon - 128:1):
96.89ml/bucket
39.0 buckets/gallon
38.5p/bucket

So that would be 1 pump of Hyper as apposed to 3 pumps for the shampoo pluS?


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> So that would be 1 pump of Hyper as apposed to 3 pumps for the shampoo pluS?


Basically, yes. It's more like 3 and a bit pumps for Shampoo Plus but who's going to get fussed about the extra 6.89ml?!

Ben


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Does Shampoo plus come with one of those pump thingies? Or does Hyper wash?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hyper wash will in the future, Meguiars have just started putting them back in... Shampoo Plus doesnt..


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

So Johnny. Please make my mind up - Hyper Wash or Shampoo Plus? 

PS. Can you gete me one of those pump thingies as I'm totally useless (lazy) at measuring shampoos.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Bumpity bump bump bump.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi guys, I just got back... what a wasted day but thats another story! Anyway... I cant get the pump thingies from Meguiars, they wont sell them too me seperatley  and wont supply them for the bottles I have without them... So if you really want one you need to buy Hyper Wash and if your not bothererd too much and just want to pour some in then go with Shampoo plus.... (I havent really helped have I??!!?? - LOL) 

I will try Megs again tomorrow and see if i i can find a way round the problem of these pumps... 

Cheers,


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers Johnny.


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Not sure if it has alreayd been mentioned (too lazy to check thread again) but you can get the pumps from Ebay, they are about £2.50 delivered.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Solaar said:


> Not sure if it has alreayd been mentioned (too lazy to check thread again) but you can get the pumps from Ebay, they are about £2.50 delivered.


got a link???


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Solaar said:


> Not sure if it has alreayd been mentioned (too lazy to check thread again) but you can get the pumps from Ebay, they are about £2.50 delivered.


They're a little slow though, i ordered mine before i went to bed saturday morning and still hav'nt got them yet


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Think I might try the local Salon services. They should have pumps and bottles.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> got a link???


btt ....................


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Brazo said:


> btt ....................


Whats btt??


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

bump to top

........


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I sat for a good 5mins trying to work that out before I asked!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PUMP-DISPENSE...29325QQcategoryZ69606QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Here's the link.

He's got good feedback but it took him almost a week to post mine out.


----------

